# What if Canon was a man....



## xps (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.canonwatch.com/humor-what-if-canon-was-a-man/


----------



## zim (Mar 17, 2015)

Where the heck did he get the 5 1/4" from!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Mar 17, 2015)

zim said:


> Where the heck did he get the 5 1/4" from!


he is in Hong Kong lots of loose bits there just surprising how new it looked


----------



## NancyP (Mar 18, 2015)

I am pretty sure that I have an old 5 1/4" somewhere in my files.


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Was that funny?


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 20, 2015)

If My Cannon was a man I for one would stop peering into the hole on its backside.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 20, 2015)

The quality of DRTV comedy has been declining. This was certainly not one of their winners.


----------



## martti (Mar 22, 2015)

If Canon was a man he'd have to carry the bag himself.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> If My Cannon was a man I for one would stop peering into the hole on its backside.



LOL! Thanks for the great laugh Scotty! That was great! Funnier than the whole video!


----------

